# Anyone Use One Of These Tripods?



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

A Joby Gorillapod. (vendor photo) They're advertised as being flexible enough to wrap around a tree or pole.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I do and they are great for their stated purpose - i.e. for wrapping around branches/poles etc. Not so good as a pure tripod as they really are that flexible and keep falling over! Not because they are loose, just because you always end up with the legs bent at different lengths, if that makes sense??


----------



## med (Feb 14, 2011)

never used one but reckon they are quite a reputable brand.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

KrispyDK said:


> I do and they are great for their stated purpose - i.e. for wrapping around branches/poles etc. Not so good as a pure tripod as they really are that flexible and keep falling over! Not because they are loose, just because you always end up with the legs bent at different lengths, if that makes sense??


Thanks, Krispy. Makes sense. Sounds like there's more manipulation involved to get all the legs at the same angles.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

normdiaz said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> > I do and they are great for their stated purpose - i.e. for wrapping around branches/poles etc. Not so good as a pure tripod as they really are that flexible and keep falling over! Not because they are loose, just because you always end up with the legs bent at different lengths, if that makes sense??
> ...


Exactly that. It will only look as straight as it does in your picture while it's new in its box!


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I've been using one for a few months - bought from either Lidle or Aldi. It has only been used for close up shots of watches but with a short delay setting it allows me to get shake free shots.

I use a light weight camera and, with a little trial and error, the legs can easily be splayed to form a secure and stable platform. The camera can be positioned immediately above the watch and the only problem I have found is reflection of the red plastic nobbles on polished cases. Three very simple fabric tubes should sort that.

Mine was only a few pounds and is definitely a 'best buy' in my books.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I've got the small Joby. I bought it for taking holiday snaps at night, but it's ideal for watches also.


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

Cheapest I could find was Â£3-36 delivered! I was just about to hit the BIN button when I noticed the max. rec. weight of 250gm. My Finepix bridge is about 500gm. Oh! well. Never mind. There are other models that take heavier weights for about a tenner. I may just treat myself; my watch photographing definitely needs all the help it can get.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

I bought one of the cheap ones from Aldi

- cost me Â£8 for the "tripod" and Â£350 to replace the lens I smashed when the bendy leg collapsed and the camera fell to the floor.....


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

HappyLad said:


> I bought one of the cheap ones from Aldi
> 
> - cost me Â£8 for the "tripod" and Â£350 to replace the lens I smashed when the bendy leg collapsed and the camera fell to the floor.....


Sorry it proved poor economics. With my little inexpensive digital, a catastrophe like that would just warrant a new camera, well under the $ equivalent of 350 GBP.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I played with one once. Didn't buy. If you have a small light ("lite") camera I suppose it's safe, but the brand/make I played with was as stable as a seasick rollerskating drunk on the Titanic. 

I have two of these and swear by them.










What you can't see in this pic is the velcro strap that wraps around tree limb, car mirror stalk, whatever. The legs adjust to all kinds of rocky terrain. I've done several outdoor self portraits with only trees, rocks, etc to fix this on. Worth it.

Did I mention I have two of them? :sly:

Oh, and SUPERB for tabletop watch macro shots.


----------



## David B (Mar 11, 2011)

I've got one of those Gorillapods.. It has the magnetic feet. really cool.

You can stick it to lamp-posts and railings etc (even fridge doors if you wanted to)!

It's only the small one though, for compact cameras, don't know if i'd trust a larger one with the DSLR.

David


----------



## David B (Mar 11, 2011)

I like the black and white "gorillapod" at the top of the page..

I just wish I could get the legs on mine as straight as that again..

David


----------

